# Door & Window Trim / Casing Overhaul - Craftsman Style



## lohryx5 (May 31, 2013)

The rest


----------



## lohryx5 (May 31, 2013)

*Our Inspiration*

Okay, here are some pics of what where aiming to do.

And here is a video that shows a pretty simple way of making this Craftsman style window trim (it's in 3 parts), and he also has a 3-part video for doors as well.

By the way, I don't have to have plinth blocks at the bottom of the door trim, do I? I don't really like the way they look and prefer the straight, flat stiles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdGHVRCo14w


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1, That drywall should have been all finished, primed and painted before the trim went up.
#2, I would have used my oscillating saw to cut the crown on the fireplace and slipped the casing in behind it instead of trying to scribe the trim around it if I was going with the wider trim.
While I like the craftsman style I'm not so sure the way your house was built it's going to be a great fit.
Going to look silly having a one sided crown and one narrow side in some of those places.
Something that might work and dress it up some is to use 1 X 4 ripped to what ever width will work and use back band molding on the outside edges.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=back+band+molding+ideas&qpvt=back+band+molding+ideas&FORM=IGRE


----------



## lohryx5 (May 31, 2013)

joecaption said:


> #1, That drywall should have been all finished, primed and painted before the trim went up.
> Thanks, Joe. My fault for not being clearing, but the pics in the 3rd post aren't mine. That last set is just a little of the inspiration pics I've found online, and I just used them because they were clear and were another example of the style I'm looking to do. And I agree, I have no idea why they didn't finish the drywall first.
> 
> #2, I would have used my oscillating saw to cut the crown on the fireplace and slipped the casing in behind it instead of trying to scribe the trim around it if I was going with the wider trim.
> ...


Is the picture below what you had in mind about using a 1x4 ripped and wrapped with back banding?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sort of, looks like there showing some pretty plain back band. I think the one with the roman ogee looks better.


----------



## lohryx5 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Joe. I had to look up what the roman ogee looks like and found the pic below. It's also in the book I have, Taunton's Trim Complete (2007, p. 214).

The pic they show has the back band with the roman ogee, but the casing also has either a roman ogee on the inside edge or a bead. I'm really trying to go with a clean, flat look if possible...something a bit more modern. Do I have to do the roman ogee or bead on the casing the carry the design for the overall look, or can I keep them completely flat without any sort of profiling?

Again, I appreciate all your help, Joe.


----------



## lohryx5 (May 31, 2013)

Does anybody have any advice or input? I'm still having trouble deciding what width I should go with for the door and window casings. I can't put the baseboards in until I at least figure out what I should do for the doors since the width of the casing will affect the baseboards. I'm still thinking the window casing width is going to dictate what I have to do for the doors.









Appreciate any and all input. Thanks!


----------

